# Corporate Conspiracy? (Rant...)



## Tom (Sep 14, 2011)

I have discovered an alarming new trend that is sweeping across all the big chain stores in America. I find it disgusting, coercive and alarming. I will NOT participate in it!!! This has happened to me at OSH, Walmart and tonight at Best Buy. I will not frequent these businesses anymore until they change this policy, which I do not think is likely to happen.

Here is the scam: Its seems that in the fine print that you can not even read on the back of your receipt this new policy is printed. If you wish to return an item, even with the receipt, you must surrender your ID so they can scan your personal info into their computer. Each time the clerk has asked me for ID. I gladly hand over my DL so they can verify that its me returning something and that the name on the DL, credit card and receipt all match. As I hand it over they immediately turn it around to run the magnetic strip thought their computer like a credit card. A sharp "STOP!" has prevented my personal info from being disseminated, but then I have to argue with that dumbfounded employee and then the manager and then the corporate offices. At Walmart, the manger let me complete my return with out swiping my DL. At OSH, corporate will not even return my calls. Best Buy's GM will be getting a call from me tomorrow. I'll let you know how that goes.

THIS IS TOTAL BS!!! They have no right to force me to risk my personal info getting out in order to simply return an unwanted item with a receipt, ID and the original credit card that was used in the purchase. They don't need it and its wrong for them to even ask for it, much less demand it. They say that it is so they can track returns. BS!!! They already have my name. Its on the receipt for fudge sake! There have been times where I lost a receipt and they were able to find then entire transaction and give a refund just by running my CC through their system. I don't mind them having my CC info. Its a necessary evil AND I can dispute any fraudulent charges and let my all powerful credit card company DICTATE to the company in question how things are going to be, instead of these businesses dictating to ME how its going to be.

I am INCENSED about this! I do NOT want MY personal info floating around in the "secure" databases of these companies where any employee or teenager with a lap top can gain access to it. They claim they won't use the info for anything other than tracking returns, but we all know that we will start getting junk mail and they will sell your info to telemarketers and stuff too. This is abuse of the system and BAD customer service. If we all stop frequenting these businesses and start frequenting their competitors who do NOT have these invasive policies, it will stop , and stop fast! We must let them know why sales are down and dropping too. In other words, tell them, "If you want me to spend my money with you, then mind your own business and stay out of mine!!!"


----------



## jackrat (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just me. I use a Mechant Mariner's ID I have left over from pre-magnetic strip days. They're always at a loss,but that's all they ever get from me if they want an ID.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 15, 2011)

I just don't return anything.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 15, 2011)

Tom I am afraid that you are fighting a losing battle. I think that every thing personal about us has already been sold from every place that we frequent. But I aplaud your decision. I want you to know that I think it is wrong that all business sale information.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my, this has never happened to me. I recently returned something to target and they did not ask for my ID at all. They just asked for the debit card that the item was originally purchased on and I swiped it and the money was credited to my account. I will definitely tell them in advance that they can look and not touch my DL!!!!

I cannot even believe, with identity theft what it is today, that any store would want to assume the liability of storing that info.


----------



## harris (Sep 15, 2011)

I have never heard of this either, but thanks for the heads up. I'm leary just handing them my credit card when making a return.


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 15, 2011)

The reason they do this is to track returns. There are people out there that will steal items, "return" them and get a store gift card. It happens more than you would think. By capturing the ID info of those returning they can see if a pattern develops with someone. This actually helps them keep prices down. It isn't great but it's all they can do to try and combat this.


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2011)

jbean7916 said:


> The reason they do this is to track returns. There are people out there that will steal items, "return" them and get a store gift card. It happens more than you would think. By capturing the ID info of those returning they can see if a pattern develops with someone. This actually helps them keep prices down. It isn't great but it's all they can do to try and combat this.



This is closer to understandable for some one returning an item without a receipt. But my receipt already has their store bar code, my credit card info and my name on it. If they can't track it with all that info then my DL won't help them either. That's sort of my point. They just don't NEED my DL info. So why do they want it?


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm behind you all the way on this one! I haven't had this experience yet, but will gladly object to my DL being scanned upon returning a product.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2011)

Only solution I can see is to make darned sure you're buying the item you want, so you don't have to return it.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 15, 2011)

That is crap I don't see why they would do something like that so low.


----------



## Baoh (Sep 15, 2011)

Anti-shrink measure is one dimension, as stated. The major thing I happen to be aware of, and I have worked with a Walmart executive on this, is that information management allows them to better tailor offers to audience based on interest, usage, and satisfaction. Not so much to simply give you offers, but match items to their proper audience. That way, they are more profitable as well as more efficient while the customers are better served and more specifically so. The more information that can be gathered, the more interrelationship can be discerned and the more effective a given campaign will be for all parties.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks for the heads-up Tom. I also do not want nor need my DL info scanned into the store system computer ...


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2011)

Tom...we are all tracked...always...from when we use our atm cards/credit cards you have already been tossed into "the system"...so you may as well give em your license....I know I know, we all have our moments of defiance in accepting what is...Tom...everytime you walk into the big retail stores you are on camera...everytime you drive down public roadways you are on camera....public buildings, private buildings--cameras....hell, they even have folks listening in on phone lines "listening for terrorist threats"....so some may laugh and say I am nuts, paranoid....but I am ok with that....I know what I know...so actually Tom..don't give em your license...give em hell LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2011)

Question actually a clarification, your driver's license is scan able?


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes...there is the black magnetic strip on the back


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 15, 2011)

This is an issue often mentioned at http://consumerist.com/


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2011)

Baoh said:


> Anti-shrink measure is one dimension, as stated. The major thing I happen to be aware of, and I have worked with a Walmart executive on this, is that information management allows them to better tailor offers to audience based on interest, usage, and satisfaction. Not so much to simply give you offers, but match items to their proper audience. That way, they are more profitable as well as more efficient while the customers are better served and more specifically so. The more information that can be gathered, the more interrelationship can be discerned and the more effective a given campaign will be for all parties.



It is my suspicion that this is what they are doing. You are the first person with first hand experience to confirm it. I do not wish to be a part of it. This is why I don't do the grocery store gimmick cards or anything like that. I like my privacy and I like NOT being the victim of any kind of fraud. The less my info is "out there", the less likely I am to become another victim.


----------



## Baoh (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not especially worried about it, as it is meant to benefit both parties. I have a greater risk of becoming a victim of fraud by giving my card to a server to pay my bill or any number of other interfaces than by allowing my shopping experience to be optimized by a Big Box aggregation program. I have never had a problem despite handling quite a few cards and accounts of my own, a corporate account at two of the major corporations I have worked for, and traveling the world. To each his own.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

You can always deface the magnetic strip on your driver's license. Or you can tell the clerk at Wal-Mart that you don't have a driver's license, you came by taxi.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 16, 2011)

When they look at my Merchant Marine license and ask for a drivers license,that's what I say,"everybody doesn't drive".


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2011)

emysemys said:


> You can always deface the magnetic strip on your driver's license. Or you can tell the clerk at Wal-Mart that you don't have a driver's license, you came by taxi.



Ooooh... I like this second one, Yvonne. Outsmart the system... Beat "The Man"...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 16, 2011)

emysemys said:


> You can always deface the magnetic strip on your driver's license. Or you can tell the clerk at Wal-Mart that you don't have a driver's license, you came by taxi.



You can scramble any magnetic strip by simply running a magnet over it...use this info as you will!


----------



## Angi (Sep 16, 2011)

I remember when I was little (probably the early 1970s) being told that someday people would be tracked by numbers and you would not be able to buy groceries without showing a numbe. At first this terrified me, then I desided the person who told me that was a fanatic with crazy ideas. I guess thing are getting crazy. I also hate that SS numbers are over used. I do not like to share that info. 
I also do not like the idea of a store running my personal info. I don't care why they want it, it should be your choice to participate in product surveys not something forced.
Schools trying to force vaccinations freaks me out too. And I am not agaist them I just think its personal.


----------



## ascott (Sep 16, 2011)

Angi....agree here with all that you shared


----------



## eudora09 (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't shop at Walmart for several reasons anymore. First of all is the reason you've already stated with them wanting to run my DL even with my receipt. Second of all I tried to return a book that someone had bought me for my birthday there and I already had it, well the people at guest service told me they couldn't return it because of "copy right" laws. HUH? It's a book how did I copy it? So I took the same book to target because they sell it there (and the person who gave it to me couldn't remember if they bought it at target or walmart and didn't have the receipt anymore) and guess what they took it back no problem. So I only shop at target and never had any of these problems. They return things with a receipt w/o looking at your DL or if you don't have a receipt but have the card they can do a card look up w/o your DL. Target has a lot nicer people in my experience too. 

Also I used to work at Walmart and while I was there an employee took someones DL info and credit card info and charged $200 worth of stuff to their card. I don't know exactly how he did it but he did. He got into a lot of trouble once they figured out who did it but still that's a very scary situation to be in for the customer. 

Next they'll be wanting us to present our Social Security cards along with our DL to "verify" that we are who we say we are.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for telling us about this, Tom. Retailers have not asked for my ID yet, but if they do, then I will refuse. I agree with you that this is (yet another) unjust invasion of our privacy. These corporations keep going to new heights to alienate us as citizens.


----------



## Balboa (Sep 17, 2011)

What was that old movie with Tom Cruise? The futuristic one.... where as he walks around the bilboards are custom tailored for him.... This day is coming, its already here in the virtual world many of us spend so much time in. Have you all noticed how the add bilboards here on TFO are custom tailored for you based on what "they" know about your browsing habits?

Our society is consumer/sales/technology driven to the extreme. Accept it all, go with the flow, and things are real convenient.

Personally, I believe all this is just a part of the disease that is rapidly killing (de-humanizing) us. Prepare for the "Mark of the Beast".


----------



## dmmj (Sep 17, 2011)

The movie is "Minority report"


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 17, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Have you all noticed how the add bilboards here on TFO are custom tailored for you based on what "they" know about your browsing habits?



I was browsing another forum I belong to (non-tortoise related) and ads for tortoises came up. That creeps me out


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 18, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Balboa said:
> 
> 
> > Have you all noticed how the add bilboards here on TFO are custom tailored for you based on what "they" know about your browsing habits?
> ...



I noticed that, too. There must be cookies on my computer that say I like turtles. Kind of creepy, although you could just delete your cache. Of course, then they'd just come back when you visit TFO.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2011)

Update:

I went back to the same store and got a different manager this time. I looked him straight in the eye and said, "I don't have a driver's license..." I left out the part about, "... that I'm willing to share with you." I said, "How about a passport?" He stammered and himmed and hawed for a moment then said, "uhh, okay , sure..."

Problem solved.

Your passport does not have your address and no one can use it to open a line of fraudulent credit anyway. I'm still POed about this, but at least I have a way to sort of get around it.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 21, 2011)

Tom said:


> Update:
> 
> I went back to the same store and got a different manager this time. I looked him straight in the eye and said, "I don't have a driver's license..." I left out the part about, "... that I'm willing to share with you." I said, "How about a passport?" He stammered and himmed and hawed for a moment then said, "uhh, okay , sure..."
> 
> ...


----------

